# Reformation Heritage KJV



## God'sElectSaint (May 23, 2015)

I suspect somebody on the PB owns a reformation heritage KJV study bible. It looks really nice! I am thinking of buying one. Since I am newly reformed I thought it could be a good help? Anyone think it would be a good fit for someone newly reformed? And if you do have one which one do you own? I see they have a Genuine Leather and A Cowhide. I never really heard about cowhide bibles? The leather is $52 and the cowhide is $119. Wondering if it be worth buying the cowhide one? Is cowhide on the level of calf skin? I know it's probably not as good as goatskin. Your feedback is appreciated! thanks


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 23, 2015)

I find it useful. It seems from your avatar that you have a family. In that case, you'd profit from the 'family worship' suggestions it contains. Possibly its best feature. As to buying a leather one, I'd not bother. It is a 'use at home' Bible so hardback is fine.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 23, 2015)

There are a good many other threads on this topic. I do think it is a good fit for someone newly Reformed although it reflects a certain point of view within the Reformed camp as one might expect. (I think in some ways it is a helpful corrective to certain trends and teachings on sanctification propagated by some popular figures who are affiliated with Reformed ministries.) I think the main value is the suggestions for private/family worship. I haven't really gotten into the articles and the "How to Live as a Christian" section. Otherwise, the notes aren't all that extensive but are sometimes helpful. You're not going to find a lot of material on historical background, geography, etc. so in that sense it is not as "general purpose" as some of the others are. But it also fills a niche that no other SB does. It does not have as many notes as the Reformation Study Bible, ESV Study Bible or MacArthur Study Bible but it has more than I expected given their stated aim when the project was announced. I've found myself wishing that they had included definitions for more archaic or obscure words than they did. It has the Westminster Standards as well as the Three Forms of Unity. The Westminster Standards are the original version, which some will like while others would prefer the American revisions. I really don't know what PRTS and HNRC think about establishmentarianism. If they do agree with it (as opposed to the revised WCF teaching on the magistrate) it hasn't seemed to me to be an emphasis of theirs. But I'm not that familiar with them with the exception of watching services from one of their congregations every now and then. Maybe it just indicates a preference to stick with the "original" as they have with the AV. 

I've got the genuine leather and it is more "genuine" than others that I've seen in recent years. I wouldn't recommend getting the cowhide unless you KNOW this will be your main Bible or unless you maybe just don't accept any substitutes. For occasional reference many would argue that the hardcover is more than adequate.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (May 23, 2015)

I have a leather NKJV Reformation Study Bible, but it is several years old. The newest version has revised notes and stuff which I havent seen.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 23, 2015)

Doesn't sound quite like what I would want.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 23, 2015)

How's MacArthur's sb? I know he's dypsy does that completely ruin it?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 23, 2015)

God'sElectSaint said:


> How's MacArthur's sb? I know he's dypsy does that completely ruin it?



No it doesn't completely ruin it. I still find it useful, although I am often amazed at how MacArthur manages to read the Millennial Kingdom into so many passages.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 23, 2015)

God'sElectSaint said:


> Doesn't sound quite like what I would want.



If you are looking to start with just one, the Reformation Study Bible (ed. by Sproul) is probably the best choice because it is more comprehensive. That is especially if it is as good or better than the NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible which had more extensive notes than the original New Geneva/Reformation Study Bible and had the confessions with proof texts indexed in the study notes. 

I really like the MacArthur and would put it in my top 5 Study Bibles. I won't say where within that 5  But that's not the one to choose if you're looking to learn confessional Reformed theology, especially with regard to eschatology and ecclesiology. And it doesn't purport to be of that persuasion. The ESV Study Bible is quite good in many respects but also is not confessional or strictly Reformed in a technical sense. Things like pre-trib aren't promoted but it would be seen as falling short on things like the Law of God, covenant theology (whether of the Baptist or paedobaptist brand) and arguably other areas. It is geared toward a more broadly evangelical audience.

From time to time you can get the MacArthur Study Bible Kindle edition for about $4 or $5. Keep an eye on gospelebooks.net


----------



## JimmyH (May 23, 2015)

Jimmy the Greek said:


> I have a leather NKJV Reformation Study Bible, but it is several years old. The newest version has revised notes and stuff which I havent seen.


If you go to Bible Gateway they have the RSB 2015 notes free of charge. I browsed through a few and those were rather thin, but I haven't given it a thorough perusal. https://www.biblegateway.com/



God'sElectSaint said:


> How's MacArthur's sb? I know he's dypsy does that completely ruin it?


 Have you listened to MacArthur much ? I think he is brilliant, and he has been preaching for 50 years. The fact that, though he may be pre mil, he is respected on this board, as far as I know, says a lot. I think his study Bible is great. I have the NKJV, but he also features ESV and NASB. I consult mine quite frequently.

On the RHKJVSB ...... I like it very much. It does define many archaic words, and I feel the notes are useful and, with my limited knowledge, helpful, and informative from a reformed perspective. I think it is well worth getting whichever cover you choose.

If you note the prices of calfskin versus goatskin, on Evangelical Bible's site for example, you'll see that they are not too far apart. Goatskin is the top shelf stuff, but in my experience calfskin is not far behind. In beauty and durability it is great stuff. Cowhide is usually either top grain, or it is 'split' cowhide. This would normally be noted. 

Split cowhide is named for what it is, a hide from which the top grain is removed, split, and the remainder used for the cover. It is very durable, but won't have the natural look of the top grain. 'Leather' in Bible manufacturing could be pigskin, split cowhide, perhaps some other skin. Bonded leather is, as I understand it, scrap leather sort of emulsified and treated with plasticizers and formed into a sheet. I have a weakness for fine bindings on Bibles. I sometimes wonder if that is not 'of the world.' Perhaps a topic for a different thread. 

Here is a page from Cambridge U Press describing the characteristics of the various binding materials Leather Binding Materials | Cambridge University Press


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 23, 2015)

JimmyH said:


> Jimmy the Greek said:
> 
> 
> > I have a leather NKJV Reformation Study Bible, but it is several years old. The newest version has revised notes and stuff which I havent seen.
> ...



Thanks Jimmy! Yes, sorry if I was rash about MacArthur because I love Johnny Mac's preaching. I probably watch him more then anyone else actually. But here's what i am thinking about getting from the KJV store. I thought about buying a real nice NASB but the one I just got is actually rather nice and I think will be good enough for now. But I can't resist the Old Authorized Version lol Just something about it that draws me to it! It's become really familiar to me. Check this puppy out very cheap for an Allan goatskin KJV Brevier Clarendon Reference Edition - Blue Goatskin I am very tempted to get it because I want a goatskin bible. I don't read much online, I am a book in the hand kind of guy so I think it would be well worth it to get a really nice bible.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 23, 2015)

JonathanHunt said:


> I find it useful. It seems from your avatar that you have a family. In that case, you'd profit from the 'family worship' suggestions it contains. Possibly its best feature. As to buying a leather one, I'd not bother. It is a 'use at home' Bible so hardback is fine.



Another vote for the RHB in hardback here. I'm thoroughly enjoying mine.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 23, 2015)

There are several "flavors" of Reformed thought out there, each one nuanced slightly differently. You can find some that emphasize union with Christ, others Law and Gospel; others theonomy; some stick to the regulative principle of worship, others hold to a normative principle of worship; some even hold to Exclusive Psalmody; you can find Amyraldianism; Hypercalvinism; Neo- Calvinism; New Calvinism; etc. 

Beeke and gang (Reformation Heritage) stand in the tradition of The Dutch Second Reformation (“Nadere Reformatie”) with its "experiential"/"experimental" preaching emphasis. The Reformation Heritage KJV hails from that rich tradition which also gave rise to such notables as Hermann Witsius and Wilhelmus à Brakel. In a sense, it is an analog to the English Puritans. In other words . . . buy the book!

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## bookslover (May 23, 2015)

JimmyH said:


> ...though he may be pre mil, he is respected on this board, as far as I know...



The fact that he's premil is not the problem. The fact that he's still somewhat of a Dispensational is the problem.


----------



## Edm (May 23, 2015)

I have the rhkjv on my ipad. I really enjoy it. It isn't expensive that way. Try it. T is worth it.


----------



## Dearly Bought (May 23, 2015)

I would recommend the Reformation Heritage Study Bible. It's as close to a "Puritan" Study Bible as you'll get besides possibly the Matthew Henry Study Bible or Geneva Bible.


----------



## God'sElectSaint (May 24, 2015)

Dearly Bought said:


> I would recommend the Reformation Heritage Study Bible. It's as close to a "Puritan" Study Bible as you'll get besides possibly the Matthew Henry Study Bible or Geneva Bible.



Thanks Brian. i have a Matthew Henry Study Bible and I love it. i am thinking about a Westminster reference bible from The TBS. I love their work and their bibles look very nice.


----------



## Andres (May 25, 2015)

reaganmarsh said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > I find it useful. It seems from your avatar that you have a family. In that case, you'd profit from the 'family worship' suggestions it contains. Possibly its best feature. As to buying a leather one, I'd not bother. It is a 'use at home' Bible so hardback is fine.
> ...



One more vote for the RHB Study Bible. I also bought the hardback, just to save some money. We have made it our family worship bible and as the others have noted, it is very helpful in the area of family worship. If I have only one minor complaint with the RHB study bible it's that the pages seem awfully thin, at least on the hardback. With that said, that's a minor inconvenience compared to the vast benefits I've found from it. I also own both the MacArthur Study bible and Sproul's Reformation study bible and the RHB one is hands down my favorite. Then again, I align more closely in my theology with Beeke than with Sproul or MacArthur.


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2015)

It's the best study bible I've seen for having a consistently reformed and experimental view of the Scripture. The extras are great, and the notes are consistently good. I have the older ESV Reformation Study Bible (ed. Sproul) and find this one to be much more thorough in book introductions (including showing place in redemptive history and how Christ is shown), and practical notes. I think the hardcover is fine if you're just reading it at home (although sometimes it can be useful to reference the creeds in the back during Sabbath school, depending on what you're studying).


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 25, 2015)

I'll agree with Andres minor quibble on the thin pages. That being said, I really like the RHB KJV SB.


----------



## gkterry (May 25, 2015)

I consider the RHKJSB my primary Bible. It is an excellent choice. I tried the genuine leather and the cowhide binding before purchasing. Both were really nice and I had a hard time telling the difference-go for the GL. I find it more useful than any of the other Reformation Study Bibles and more puritan-like.


----------



## lukeh021471 (May 25, 2015)

I have one .. very well organized .. the family reflections at the end of each chapter are very useful as well


----------



## Jesus is my friend (May 25, 2015)

I love this Bible Ive been waiting years for to come out,as a KJV lover Ive finally found a study Bible I can enjoy,ive got the leather-look version as that's what our budget would allow (about 40 bucks),it's my daily reader and goes to church and most other places the only other exception is my waterproof Bible if im in the field or at the shore,otherwise I love it,its with me,finally a reformed KJV,im surprised it took so long.but I am thanking God for it,hope you enjoy it and grow in grace in the knowledge of Christ with it


----------



## PaulMc (May 25, 2015)

My wife wants a Reformation Heritage Study Bible for her upcoming birthday, for long-term use at home.

Would folks recommend the hardback or leather binding? And does the leather version also have the 'awfully thin' pages that Andres mentioned the hardback has?


----------



## MW (May 25, 2015)

You may want to make sure you get the second printing, and not the first, in light of the following corrections noted by Dr. Beeke:

Update on the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible


----------



## JimmyH (May 25, 2015)

I am glad that I got the 1st edition, as I wouldn't want mine to be 33% larger.

Jimmy, I'm very sorry: I accidentally edited your post instead of replying to it. I had just meant to say that it looks like some of the 2nd printing will be larger, but most copies will remain the same size. I'd imagine the large print copies will be noted as such. Instead, I wound up removing most of what you had said. I do apologize. - Ruben

Thank you for the notification Brother Ruben. What I probably said (I'm getting well stricken in years) was that the size of the first edition is convenient, and a 33% increase would bring it into the realm of the excellent ESV Study Bible, which, as useful as it is, weighs a ton. I am fortunate that, though I've been wearing bifocals for 30+ years, the Lord has blessed me with eyesight good enough to read the finer print of the notes with no strain.

As for the typographical errors, these are almost inevitable in a volume of this size In my humble opinion. Since the publisher has made the corrections available, we who own first editions can edit the erroneous text. I don't like to mark my Bibles, except for my wide margin, but since it is necessary, I will make the exception. I do wonder if the 33% larger 2nd edition will not suffer errors as well ?


----------



## MW (May 25, 2015)

JimmyH said:


> So get them while they are still available in that size, if size and weight is an issue.



Sure; but if the avoidance of doctrinal error is of greater concern, especially on matters so fundamental to Protestants, then the corrected edition will be preferred.


----------



## JimmyH (May 25, 2015)

MW said:


> JimmyH said:
> 
> 
> > So get them while they are still available in that size, if size and weight is an issue.
> ...



This is true, on the other hand, for those who already have the first edition with access to the list of typographical errors, we can make the necessary corrections with margin notes. Of course no errors would have been preferable, but I'm not going to throw the baby out with the bathwater, figuratively speaking. For example, my 1599 Geneva Bible reprint (Tolle Lege) has an errata sheet available online, and I corrected my copy.


----------



## MW (May 25, 2015)

JimmyH said:


> we can make the necessary corrections with margin notes.



Then bringing the corrections to the attention of those reading the thread will have served its purpose.


----------



## JimmyH (May 25, 2015)

MW said:


> JimmyH said:
> 
> 
> > we can make the necessary corrections with margin notes.
> ...


Yes Reverend Winzer, that is precisely why I checked the "Did you find this post helpful?" button where you initially posted the information. I take the opportunity to thank you personally, I might never have known of the errors if you hadn't posted the information.


----------



## chuckd (May 26, 2015)

Anybody know when the Reformation Heritage website will be functioning? The "Resources" page has been the same for 7 months. They initially promised November 2014 completion, then January 2015, but nothing has changed.


----------



## JimmyH (May 26, 2015)

chuckd said:


> Anybody know when the Reformation Heritage website will be functioning? The "Resources" page has been the same for 7 months. They initially promised November 2014 completion, then January 2015, but nothing has changed.


Going to their website, here, I see a notice by the developer of the online study notes dated April 20, 2015, thanking everyone for their patience, explaining difficulties that have delayed the process, and assuring us that the website will indeed be forthcoming in the relatively near future.

There is also info on the proposed 2nd edition of 13,000 noted by Reverend Winzer in post # 24, In re-reading the notice more carefully I see that only 2,000 of the proposed 13,000 upcoming printing will be 33% larger. That for larger print in the study notes for those who would prefer that. If it comes to pass I would say that is very thoughtful of a publisher to show such concern for their readers.

Also, only two corrections are listed for the study notes. If that is the extent of the typographical errors, that is extraordinary work.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 26, 2015)

For those looking forward to the second edition, it looks as if you will need to wait a few months longer. They are projecting a November release date.



> In the next few weeks, we hope to sign a contract for a second printing of 13,000 copies in a variety of editions. We anticipate that 2000 copies in this second printing will be an edition enlarged by 33% which will allow those of you who felt the first edition’s print size was too small to be able to read the Study Bible more easily. We are trusting that this will particularly assist the elderly. The second printing should be available by November; we will keep you posted as to the exact date of publication.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (May 26, 2015)

As your friendly getting blind as a bat bible reader with some diabetic changes in my eyes despite best efforts otherwise, I totally applaud publishers who take the time to put out quality editions readable by those with diminished vision. I wish all publishers would be so thoughtful!


----------



## Edward (May 26, 2015)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I totally applaud publishers who take the time to put out quality editions readable by those with diminished vision.



One of the reasons I use an app on my Kindle Fire. Big enough text so the folks in the balcony can try to read over my shoulder if they want to.


----------



## gkterry (May 27, 2015)

There is an ebook version from heritagebooks.org for $20. That should be good for vision impaired folks also.


----------



## pegasister (May 28, 2015)

Pilgrim said:


> (I think in some ways it is a helpful corrective to certain trends and teachings on sanctification propagated by some popular figures who are affiliated with Reformed ministries.)



I know you made that post some time ago now, Pilgrim, but I'm curious. Which trends are you thinking of, and which view do you think Beeke and co. take? I'm still pretty new to this website, so there's probably a good bit of relevant threads I've missed. But I do have a Reformation Heritage KJV! (The genuine leather, actually. A friend got it for me.)


----------



## bookslover (May 30, 2015)

JimmyH said:


> I do wonder if the 33% larger 2nd edition will not suffer errors as well ?



Any future errors will be 33% larger...


----------



## TrustGzus (May 30, 2015)

I picked up a copy of The Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible about a month ago. I really like it. As I thumbed through it at the store, I loved that it had ancient creeds and some catechisms in it. I liked that it had a section on church history by Sinclair Ferguson. I bought a genuine leather edition. 

I haven't checked it out in extreme detail. Probably my biggest hindrance is my short attention span to any single translation. I like so many translations. 

I also have a 2015 Reformation Study Bible en route that I'm tracking on a FedEx tracking page.


----------



## reformedminister (May 30, 2015)

Great Study Bible! I have one and love it. We use the questions for family worship during our family devotions. I plan to recommend to our Session to give these Bibles out as gifts during Confirmation this year.


----------



## ZackF (May 31, 2015)

MW said:


> You may want to make sure you get the second printing, and not the first, in light of the following corrections noted by Dr. Beeke:
> 
> Update on the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible




Thanks for mentioning this. I'll be waiting now.


----------



## mercyminister (Jun 27, 2015)

bookslover said:


> JimmyH said:
> 
> 
> > ...though he may be pre mil, he is respected on this board, as far as I know...
> ...


 I have listened to *John MacArthur* for years. I admire the man tremendously as he has dedicated his life to teaching God's Word. He doesn't stray and tell nuisance stories; everything he says is relevant to the passage being taught, through exposition, illustration, and application. Because of his influence, I have made the transition to the NASB as my go-to Bible, but I still use the KJV and NKJV a lot.

Today I received my copy of _The Reformation Heritage Study Bible_ and plan on using it extensively, as I am doing a lot of work with Puritan authors. For what it's worth, the Bible looks good at first glance. The only noticeable deficiency is the two ribbons. Why couldn't they have gone for a 2X wider ribbon, as the Schuyler _Quentel_ uses? I can do an in-depth review once I have used the Bible for awhile.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 6, 2015)

JimmyH said:


> chuckd said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know when the Reformation Heritage website will be functioning? The "Resources" page has been the same for 7 months. They initially promised November 2014 completion, then January 2015, but nothing has changed.
> ...



For those interested, holybible.com seems to be functioning fully now. Notes, articles, prefaces, confessions, creeds, catechisms, church history, book introductions, weights & measures. All seem to be up and running.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the update, Chuck!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 6, 2015)

It's a fantastic devotional aid with a commentary on each Chapter of the Bible (which is the way I conduct devotions with the family). The notes are superb as are all the tons of articles and the Confessions.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2015)

chuckd said:


> JimmyH said:
> 
> 
> > chuckd said:
> ...



I think it might still be a work in progress, but it is good to see it finally up and running. The website for the study Bible also states that they are now being made in the Netherlands by Jongbloed with perhaps some higher quality covers based on the names. I can't remember if goatskin was an option before. The first print run was made in the USA.


----------

